# Tortoise in hot weather?



## chamema (Jun 16, 2009)

I was just wondering if it was safe to keep her outside or if I need to bulid her a home in my house. Right now it is 81 outside, but it is raining a little. However within the next month or two it will get as high as 130. It is a very dry heat but I would feel better if she was inside. I dont know what she would need being indoors though. is it safe to let her roam the house like a baby would then put her in a aquarium or other habbitat at night? I read somwhere that a uv light is useless for desert torts. Would it be enough to keep her in frount of the window and open it in the early morning and when ever it is cooler? Any advice would help.

Thank you


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2009)

outside is best. in that type of heat, she will need LOTS of shade and dampness. some sort of burrow to escape the heat.. just like in the wild...


----------



## purpod (Jun 16, 2009)

Greetings Chamema Family

Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but I'm not sure what kind of desert tortie you have..? Surely, Laura is right; real sunlight (not filtered thru glass or plexiglass) is always the bestest route to go if you can. And Laura's right too, in that you'll need to provide shady areas & hides so that your tort can regulate its' temperature. Too much heat can rapidly dehydrate or overheat a tort, sadly, lethal results are not uncommon.

That said, I might even suggest a pool of some sort... I recently bought a Flukers "Groovy Jacuzzi" for my lil' torties. The xtra large size is 2" H x 8.5" W x 12" L (altho from the bottom stair to the end of the pool, it's _really _only 5" long, so it would not work for a large tort). It's got stairs & is built up so that you can sink it into the ground. Here's a link for it so you can see what I'm referring to: http://www.flukerfarms.com/groovyjacuzzi.aspx

Personally, I would not let my tort just roam freely about the house; too many things that could pose a hazard (which you may not even realize until it's too late) & who wants to step in tortie poo? lol. There are several peeps here who've made 'tort tables' & that may be an idea you'd want to play with. There are various threads under the 'Enclosures' section which could give you some insight into those enclosures.

As far as lighting goes, there are two types of UV rays; UVA (used by plants for photosynthesis) & UVB, which reptiles require. It is the UVB rays that allow a tort to process vitamin D3. Tort's can't store D3 in their systems & exposure to a UVB bulb (or natural unfiltered sunlight) will allow the D3 to process calcium & phosphorus in their systems. Without UVB rays, a tort may get metabolic bone disease, have vision problems, kidney problems and/or other abnormalities.

Keeping your tort in front of a window will not be helpful since the rays will have to go thru the glasss; this reduces the UVB rays by up to 98% due to refraction. (At least, that's what it sez in the "Complete Idiots Guide to Amphibians and Reptiles, p. 58 & 59).

LOL, okie, enuf from this purpod peep; these are just suggestions from my own experiences & so take what you like and toss the rest, lol.

Good luck,
Purpod


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 16, 2009)

Great post! I think your other thread got you a link about natural burrows. Read over that, shade, and water and I think you'll be covered. That, and check on the tort a few times a day if possible to look for signs of dehydration, etc. Look up basic tortoise veterinary care or similar to know what to watch out for.

I agree a window will do nothing. If you do end up having to keep it inside (I don't think you need to or should), you can get a UVB bulb for it. They come in a flood light variety combined with heat and light, or a tube type.

I think you said you made a water dish outside for it already? And, have some shade? Great!

Has this tort been checked out by a vet yet?


----------



## chamema (Jun 17, 2009)

First of all thank you all so much. You have all been huge hgelps to us and our tort. Dawna you were right these people are wonderful! However, I am not sure if I can dig very deep underground where I live. Is there a way to bulid up the ground around her burrow? That was she can still be comfortable and safe. I know it needs to be 8 inches of dirt on top but can I do that above ground?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 17, 2009)

You may combine digging a little with adding dirt in that area (organic soil if you have to buy it, or soil from another part of your yard that has not had pesticides or such for at least a year). Having some varying terrain, hills, etc are good. So, maybe dig 4 inches plus add 4 inches for example?


----------

